# Turbo Drywall Sander



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

Anyone try this ? 120$ Almost worth a try.



http://www.dustcontain.com/final2video/drywallsander.html


----------



## Anonymous Drywall (Feb 8, 2009)

No, I've never tried that one, but I've tried others. I always go back to the porter cable. It just seems like everything else is junk.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I watched the video. Looks good. Priced to sell. But this is the first I've seen one. Might have to try one.


----------



## brdn_drywall (Apr 25, 2008)

if any of ya guys try it give us all some feedback, tired of buying tools that look good on there video but in reality is nothing but a waste of time and money.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like junk to me ... whats up at the speed the guys working , it would take days to sand out 200 sheets...  Oil every 30 min. again at that speed it would take gallons of oil to get the job done.... notice all the dust on the ledge he was sanding ? whats up with that did he sand before using his sander ? nice taping job on the ceiling to ...looks like the mud was caked on by a novice...... don't think i would have time or the patience to keep turning the head on it either..... I think that it is just a gimmick ,, nice idea but don't think i would waste my money , I could sand faster with a sponge sander...


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree, the whole deal about moving reattaching the head when you want to switch angles....gay!


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

But still it's a sight cheaper than the PC. I wonder how many speed settings it has....


----------



## Whitey97 (Jan 27, 2009)

it looks like 2.

slow and hella slow


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Some product reviews on Amazon, Stormy:

http://www.amazon.com/Dustless-Tech...ts=1&colid=&sortBy=bySubmissionDateDescending

If you were thinking to try it, marrying up Joest perforated sanding paper to it might benefit you in the quality of finish you could get. I tried some on a hand sander with vac attachment setup the other day. It worked well, with the dust passing through the holes, while giving a smooth finish.


----------



## dukewall (Oct 29, 2009)

Stormy_Ny said:


> Anyone try this ? 120$ Almost worth a try.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dustcontain.com/final2video/drywallsander.html


Save your money! I purchased a Turbo Sander from Dustless Technologies. It isn't worth the box they will send it in. SLOW, difficult to control, heavy and damages any smooth wall surface you are working on. Even though this is an old thread, this feedback might save someone the disappointment involved...


----------



## smoothbutt (Jul 15, 2009)

Anyone tried the wilco or ddm vaccum sanders, do they work?


----------

